# How About An Unmoderated Forum?



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*Never mind*


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jun 21, 2008)

You got my vote, and +rep for at least trying.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I have gone onto some other sites and noticed that they have a separate section that is unmoderated for members who want to talk about subjects that may be risky or taboo to some.........*
> *subjects such as politics, religion and sexuality.*
> 
> *They put these topics in a forum and name it something like the 'shark tank ' The name kind of speaks for itself.*
> ...


 
Damn girl------You need to join a sex-forum or something!!!


----------



## T9X (Jun 21, 2008)

You got my vote, its a great idea


----------



## Lacy (Jun 21, 2008)

*thank you kindly*
*see...its a good idea*


T9X said:


> You got my vote, its a great idea


----------



## headbandrocker (Jun 21, 2008)

Anyone play music for there ladies? I am playing classical for them 24/7 clone to harvest.Next round will be strictly reggae,then have a taste test! No seriously any one else do this? Hbr


----------



## Lacy (Jun 21, 2008)

*IF I 'wanted' to do 'that' I would have by now. *

*I just thought it would be good to have subjects that are so diverse and opinionated topics that it would not be fair to ask a moderator to step in. How can one moderate that fairly for everyone? Its absolutely impossible for 'us' as humans to not be judgmental no matter how hard to try. Its just ain't happenin. Sp how can an individual be neutral about such topics?*

*A few times I have accidentally posted in the politics section and it is brutal in there. Members are constantly attacking one another but if it is not a topic of interest to a mod then it isn't moderated. If the topic is of interest then it becomes moderated. Since everyone of us has our own unique personality and character with difference lifestyles, different personal experiences, how can one be involved without having their own opinion? You can't.*

*I have noticed religion is not moderated. That is another topic that gets really heated. When a religious topic is brought up each one of us has our own ideas and beliefs. These topics can get very nasty and heated.*

*I don't often find threads about sexuality heated with anger but it is not like a hang out in that section of the forum either. BUT this topic is unde the same scrunity as the other topics.*

*Or what about spirituality? What if one does not believe in life after dealth and others do? Why should these topics even need to be moderated? What about science fiction or people who believe in u'f'o's? *

*And more importantly, how can they be done fairly? I honestly don't think it can be.*

*I did not start this thread as any kind of criticism towards the site or the mods and certainly don't want to chat about sex all day.*
*so sorry but I did not understand your comment at all. *



DR. VonDankenstine said:


> Damn girl------You need to join a sex-forum or something!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *IF I 'wanted' to do 'that' I would have by now. *
> 
> *I just thought it would be good to have subjects that are so diverse and opinionated topics that it would not be fair to ask a moderator to step in. How can one moderate that fairly for everyone? Its absolutely impossible for 'us' as humans to not be judgmental no matter how hard to try. Its just ain't happenin. Sp how can an individual be neutral about such topics?*
> 
> ...


 
Hey Lacy, There are unmoderated threads on here. Unless there are personal attacks, that is when a mod steps in.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 21, 2008)

headbandrocker said:


> Anyone play music for there ladies? I am playing classical for them 24/7 clone to harvest.Next round will be strictly reggae,then have a taste test! No seriously any one else do this? Hbr


*They tried it on Mythbusters....They played quite music & speed metal sort...the quite music ,talked to plants grew better..*


----------



## skunkdog (Jun 21, 2008)

*'shark tank '




*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 21, 2008)

*There are/ Just individual threads? Which ones?*
*How do we know which ones are moderated and which ones are not?*



Chiceh said:


> Hey Lacy, There are unmoderated threads on here. Unless there are personal attacks, that is when a mod steps in.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *There are/ Just individual threads? Which ones?*
> *How do we know which ones are moderated and which ones are not?*


As far as I know the Cannabis Cafe is unmoderated. Unless there is reason to.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 21, 2008)

It's been my impression that the politics section is a free-for-all. A 'shark tank' if you will. 

I would much prefer a warning system where 5 different warnings from different users (or any arbitrary number of warnings) on one post merits a second look by the Mods.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 21, 2008)

*Ok thanks chiceh. I did not know that.*


Chiceh said:


> As far as I know the Cannabis Cafe is unmoderated. Unless there is reason to.


*I don't think it is Johnny but it should be.*


Johnnyorganic said:


> It's been my impression that the politics section is a free-for-all. A 'shark tank' if you will.
> 
> I would much prefer a warning system where 5 different warnings from different users (or any arbitrary number of warnings) on one post merits a second look by the Mods.


*5 different warning????*

*LMAO!!! Dude! That ain't gonna happen here.*


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Ok thanks chiceh. I did not know that.*
> 
> *I don't think it is Johnny but it should be.**5 different warning????*
> 
> *LMAO!!! Dude! That ain't gonna happen here.*


It was just a suggestion. If 5 does not do it for you, please note I also said any ARBITRARY number would suffice. Simply a system designed to notify the MFIC of a possible problem.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 21, 2008)

Johnnyorganic said:


> It was just a suggestion. If 5 does not do it for you, please note I also said any ARBITRARY number would suffice. Simply a system designed to notify the MFIC of a possible problem.


This is what I was told. In that area (Cannabis Cafe) we are only pulled in if there is a problem and have been pm'd about it. It is up to us as moderators what we want to do. So I guess it depends on the mod and how they want to deal with it. If there is personal attacks, threats or abuse though, that is not allowed here at all in any threads or posts.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 21, 2008)

*yes sorry dude. It is a good suggestion and I agree*


Johnnyorganic said:


> It was just a suggestion. If 5 does not do it for you, please note I also said any ARBITRARY number would suffice. Simply a system designed to notify the MFIC of a possible problem.





Chiceh said:


> This is what I was told. In that area (Cannabis Cafe) we are only pulled in if there is a problem and have been pm'd about it. It is up to us as moderators what we want to do. So I guess it depends on the mod and how they want to deal with it. If there is personal attacks, threats or abuse though, that is not allowed here at all in any threads or posts.


*ok that is good to know then. Thanks *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 21, 2008)

*BTE chiceh. I just wanted to add that I think the idea of you as a female mod here is awesome. We really needed a female moderator and to have one that is also Canadian ROCKS!*

*I am proud of you gurl. You have the perfect personality for the role. *

*You is doing a f-i-n-e job. *


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *BTE chiceh. I just wanted to add that I think the idea of you as a female mod here is awesome. We really needed a female moderator and to have one that is also Canadian ROCKS!*
> 
> *I am proud of you gurl. You have the perfect personality for the role. *
> 
> *You is doing a f-i-n-e job. *


Thanks, I still can't rep you after the last one, sorry oops. I hope I am doing a good job, let me know if I am not, lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2008)

YouTube - The Show Must Go On (Pink Floyd: The Wall)





In The Flesh (Waters) 1:36 

So ya
Thought ya
Might like to 
Go to the show.
To feel that warm thrill of confusion,
That space cadet glow.
I've got some bad news for you sunshine,
Pink isn't well, he stayed back at the hotel
And they sent us along as a surrogate band
We're gonna find out where you folks really stand.

Are there any queers in the theater tonight?
Get them up against the wall!
There's one in the spotlight, he don't look right to me,
Get him up against the wall!
That one looks Jewish!
And that one's a coon!
Who let all of this riff-raff into the room?
There's one smoking a joint,
And another with spots!
If I had my way, 
I'd have all of you shot!


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 21, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Hey Lacy, There are unmoderated threads on here. Unless there are personal attacks, that is when a mod steps in.


 Not true. There are plenty of instances where very personal attacks appear to be ignored. And, as Lacy pointed out, how are we to know which thread is moderated and which is not?


Chiceh said:


> This is what I was told. In that area (Cannabis Cafe) we are only pulled in if there is a problem and have been pm'd about it. It is up to us as moderators what we want to do. So I guess it depends on the mod and how they want to deal with it. If there is personal attacks, threats or abuse though, that is not allowed here at all in any threads or posts.


 Again, this is not true.
I'm curious, as moderators, do you guys have your own forum in which you discuss any issues with the board privately? My husband and I had a board for a few years, and we decided that free speech was most important, but insisted that members respect each other. Things would get heated, sure, but we only ever banned one person ever. And that was with the agreement of all moderators. We had one moderator leave because he wanted us to restrict use of the word 'nigger', and we refused. He felt strongly about that one word, and decided to take his leave. We understood, but ultimately disagreed, as it's impossible to clearly draw the line in such an instance without further restricting all sorts of speech.

I've never received any satisfactory answer from any moderator or the administrator himself as to how bannings and moderation are decided upon. To my view, it's all quite arbitrary and seems to hinge upon any given mod's mood. It makes it impossible to discern what's alright and what's not. I don't think I'm at risk, but I sure am curious. Curious dead?


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 21, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Not true. There are plenty of instances where very personal attacks appear to be ignored. And, as Lacy pointed out, how are we to know which thread is moderated and which is not?
> Again, this is not true.
> I'm curious, as moderators, do you guys have your own forum in which you discuss any issues with the board privately? My husband and I had a board for a few years, and we decided that free speech was most important, but insisted that members respect each other. Things would get heated, sure, but we only ever banned one person ever. And that was with the agreement of all moderators. We had one moderator leave because he wanted us to restrict use of the word 'nigger', and we refused. He felt strongly about that one word, and decided to take his leave. We understood, but ultimately disagreed, as it's impossible to clearly draw the line in such an instance without further restricting all sorts of speech.
> 
> I've never received any satisfactory answer from any moderator or the administrator himself as to how bannings and moderation are decided upon. To my view, it's all quite arbitrary and seems to hinge upon any given mod's mood. It makes it impossible to discern what's alright and what's not. I don't think I'm at risk, but I sure am curious. Curious dead?


Fair enough,these are great questions to ask Rollitup himself. As a new moderator, I have not had to deal with lots of issues yet. I believe in free speech as much as anyone here, but as a member here I have to follow the guidelines set by Rollitup.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *IF I 'wanted' to do 'that' I would have by now. *
> 
> *I just thought it would be good to have subjects that are so diverse and opinionated topics that it would not be fair to ask a moderator to step in. How can one moderate that fairly for everyone? Its absolutely impossible for 'us' as humans to not be judgmental no matter how hard to try. Its just ain't happenin. Sp how can an individual be neutral about such topics?*
> 
> ...


Maybe you could start an unmoderated forum?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/37701-ladies-forum.html


----------



## Lacy (Jun 21, 2008)

*Again, I totally agree with you seamaiden.*


Seamaiden said:


> Not true. There are plenty of instances where very personal attacks appear to be ignored. And, as Lacy pointed out, how are we to know which thread is moderated and which is not?
> Again, this is not true.
> I'm curious, as moderators, do you guys have your own forum in which you discuss any issues with the board privately? My husband and I had a board for a few years, and we decided that free speech was most important, but insisted that members respect each other. Things would get heated, sure, but we only ever banned one person ever. And that was with the agreement of all moderators. We had one moderator leave because he wanted us to restrict use of the word 'nigger', and we refused. He felt strongly about that one word, and decided to take his leave. We understood, but ultimately disagreed, as it's impossible to clearly draw the line in such an instance without further restricting all sorts of speech.
> 
> I've never received any satisfactory answer from any moderator or the administrator himself as to how bannings and moderation are decided upon. To my view, it's all quite arbitrary and seems to hinge upon any given mod's mood. It makes it impossible to discern what's alright and what's not. I don't think I'm at risk, but I sure am curious. Curious dead?


----------



## Lacy (Jun 21, 2008)

*Shine On you crazy diamond*







fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - The Show Must Go On (Pink Floyd: The Wall)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 21, 2008)

You think I'm curious dead, too, eh?  

Sorry for the irreverence, I'm enjoying the rare beer and I don't hold my liquor. SSSHHH!! Don't tell my husband I'm such a cheap date, it's even worse that I'm such a slut for him.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Shine On you crazy diamond*


Shine On.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 21, 2008)

*Aww chiceh. I wasn't saying it for suck up points. *

*You're doing a wonderful job. Honest!*

*You're my home gurl. *

*Like yo chiceh,....wuzzz up? *



Chiceh said:


> Thanks, I still can't rep you after the last one, sorry oops. I hope I am doing a good job, let me know if I am not, lol.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 21, 2008)

*You got it gurl*


Seamaiden said:


> Shine On.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 21, 2008)

*Oh my. I was going to ask how the letting your hubby know you were home naked went but not sure if it is appropriate or not........*
*but since you're drunk and all........*











*so how did it go???*






Seamaiden said:


> You think I'm curious dead, too, eh?
> 
> Sorry for the irreverence, I'm enjoying the rare beer and I don't hold my liquor. SSSHHH!! Don't tell my husband I'm such a cheap date, it's even worse that I'm such a slut for him.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Oh my. I was going to ask how the letting your hubby know you were home naked went but not sure if it is appropriate or not........*
> *but since you're drunk and all........*
> 
> 
> ...


I got a concussion.   I think fdd is annoyed with us now, too much sex talk.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2008)

i could care less. like i said, "it's your site".


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i could care less. like i said, "it's your site".


You sure you couldn't care any less than you care now?


----------



## Lacy (Jun 21, 2008)

*...........................time to go.......................*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> You sure you couldn't care any less than you care now?



i find it somewhat hurtful that there are a few here who always seem to find something wrong with this site. people who spend a lot of time here yet always seem to have some sort of complaint. people who either want something (rules set) or don't want anything (free speech). i love this site and everything about it, but the minute someone bad mouths the mods or the site as a whole it just urks me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *...........................time to go.......................*


now that you've stirred a bunch of shit AGAIN. turn off your PM box before you leave.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i find it somewhat hurtful that there are a few here who always seem to find something wrong with this site. people who spend a lot of time here yet always seem to have some sort of complaint. people who either want something (rules set) or don't want anything (free speech). i love this site and everything about it, but the minute someone bad mouths the mods or the site as a whole it just urks me.


Ok, fair enough. But do questions that are only meant to help one understand how things work irksome as well? I'm not complaining, I'm just curious as to how things work.

For the record, I don't ask for more rules, usually fewer. I think the mods/admins have enough to do without policing how people treat each other. That's just my perspective.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2008)

there is no set way on "how things work". we were given the position as mods because we have special powers. these powers tell us when to step in. i don't know where these powers come from or how they work, they just DO.  think "jedi".


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm a Star Trek geek. Lucas never did it for me the way Roddenberry did.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 22, 2008)

**peeks to see if safe* * *Man !..We need "some" oversight..I saw a post showing a bag of dead babies...Me I'd shut it down in a second, and warn the dude...It's like that court statement about porn.."I'll know it when I see it" It seems that a thread can get too personal or gross to quick and that for some their only defense is insult....The nothing implied, nothing inferred, approach to attacks leaves people with a sense of mystery..The best hit is always the backhand out of nowhere..* *When direct it's the same old, same old.......IMO *


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2008)

YouTube - Aerosmith - Janie's Got A Gun: David Fincher Cut


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 22, 2008)

Expressing frustration at the state of the site and attacking the Mods are two different issues. Please don't misinterpret suggestions for improving the site as criticism.

I have nothing but respect for those charged with maintaining order around here. I understand the difficult position Mods find themselves in and sympathize. I recently made a suggestion that Mods were not doing their jobs. I was wrong to express my frustration with the forum by placing it squarely on the shoulders of the mods. I apologize for that indiscretion.

However, there is a very wide disparity in enforcement here. It has created a vacuum and nature abhors a vacuum.

I know I have earned a reputation around here for being an ass. Guilty as charged. When pressed, I can be a genuine prick. However, I give my adversaries the opportunity to avoid annihilation. Kind of a personal three strikes policy. However, when a line is crossed, I do not retreat. I counterattack right back over that line. A strategy which has opened me up to considerable heat from fellow members. I'm a big boy. Heat does not bother me.

Into the vacuum I mentioned I have stepped into the role of avenging angel. I do not attack indiscriminately. All worthy adversaries earn the targets I paint on their foreheads.

I would not feel this task fell upon me if the problem were addressed at the highest level of authority here.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 22, 2008)

*So there !!!*


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm glad the thread hasn't been locked.  Open, civil discussion is the honest, mature means by which to come to understanding. And I want to understand, it's why I've persistently asked the questions I ask. 

As to the idea of an unmoderated forum, I will again suggest that, as with any other site I've utilized, when moderators are put in the position of policing speech, there is nothing but more work. I have a feeling that most folks don't report others who are being hateful or making personal attacks. I generally don't. Oh, there was that one time I reported that guy who put up all those RickRoll links, remember that? MAN did he piss me off! 

I haven't seen what Twisty mentioned, but I'll suggest that instead of worrying about policing images, ask that people put a warning in the title that something may not be for the soft of stomach. Usually a simple request to let people know that something may be objectionable is respected, at least that's what I've found. Otherwise, again, the rest of us who make up the membership are left with the feeling that moderator action is completely arbitrary. My standards may be quite different (and often are) from yours. That's my own objection to the idea of the "I know it when I see it" thing. It is not quantified, and therefore becomes somewhat arbitrary when trying to place a value or quality without some concrete outlines.

Maybe that way the more active mods on the site can focus their attentions on the gardening issues people face, which I think may be more in line with the task at hand. Whaddaya think? 
Either _that_, or rollitup, at the request and agreement of current moderators, can designate someone as a special moderator for specific forums. Again, a LOT of work considering the activity on this site. Also, I don't know if it's possible to do this with this particular BB software as it is with phpBB.

fdd, don't think for one minute that we don't understand that moderating takes work. At some sites it takes more work than others, to be sure. 

Oh, and Johnny, I don't think you're an asshole (or whatever it was you called yourself). I find you to be an astute observer and a well-spoken, outspoken individual.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2008)

i'm a little confused..................

what exactly would be in this "unmoderated forum" that isn't already here?


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 22, 2008)

No moderation. Sort of a free for all I suppose. (shrugs) 

How you doing with all these fires? It's getting pretty smoky up here.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> No moderation. Sort of a free for all I suppose. (shrugs)
> 
> How you doing with all these fires? It's getting pretty smoky up here.




nothing here. we have it to the north, south and east though. planes flying over all day. they fill up with retardant at the airport here.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 22, 2008)

I keep checking the news. The fires that are being reported on should be too far away for us to have such thick smoke. If I'm phobic about anything, it's fire, and being burned.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I keep checking the news. The fires that are being reported on should be too far away for us to have such thick smoke. If I'm phobic about anything, it's fire, and being burned.



did you see this? BREAKING NEWS: Estimated number of county fires reduced to 90 - Ukiah Daily Journal


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 22, 2008)

No, I sure didn't. Our local paper is published twice a week, Wednesdays and Fridays. We truly live in PODUNKVILLE.  Thanks for that article. They must have actual journalists and stuff, huh? 

Do you think all this smoke is from up there and going ALL the way across the valley to the Sierra? I keep going outside and checking for ash-fall.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 22, 2008)

*I think it needs to moderated to some point because there is always going to be someone who takes it way too far...and then you have the personal attacks, if they weren't monitered you would have people that would quit coming around...it would suck to have someone fucking with you every time time you loggeg in...*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 22, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> No, I sure didn't. Our local paper is published twice a week, Wednesdays and Fridays. We truly live in PODUNKVILLE.  Thanks for that article. They must have actual journalists and stuff, huh?
> 
> Do you think all this smoke is from up there and going ALL the way across the valley to the Sierra? I keep going outside and checking for ash-fall.


*are you still naked?*


----------



## Leosbabe (Jun 22, 2008)

"shark tank" lol yucky


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I think it needs to moderated to some point because there is always going to be someone who takes it way too far...and then you have the personal attacks, if they weren't monitered you would have people that would quit coming around...it would suck to have someone fucking with you every time time you loggeg in...*



well you seem to get it. 




[ you get a gold star ]






it really is that simple. 



thank you, my friend.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 23, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I think it needs to moderated to some point because there is always going to be someone who takes it way too far...and then you have the personal attacks, if they weren't monitered you would have people that would quit coming around...it would suck to have someone fucking with you every time time you loggeg in...*


I agree. I mean, I can see the appeal of an unmoderated forum, but there are always people who you give them an inch and they take a fucking mile, you know? I would be worried about that, I mean, I wouldn't want to have some fuck head attacking me and harassing me and not be able to go to a mod for help.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 23, 2008)

99% of this board goes unmoderated, the only time we step in when the site is being bashed, mods are being dis-respected or personal attacks on users. Other then that the site is a free for all. I am sorry but if you need less moderation then that it will not be done, if we let personal attacks slide then they would spill over to another thread. Some people just dont have a life and follow a user around until they leave or get banned, sad to say but its true. 

If personal attacks are missed that is because we missed them, the amount of posts this site receives it is very hard to read everything, if you have a complaint about a post you can always click the report button.

Take Care
RIU


----------



## 40acres (Jun 23, 2008)

I have been stalked by men on this site. I think grown men. That said wierd stuff to me. While i didnt want to, i had to ask a moderator to stop it. It was getting to the point where they were talking about my children. As much as I dont want FDD to have to come and be my little rescuer, thats what was needed.

I am a huge fan of civil disobedience, but in the times we live in, most people have been raised on grand theft auto and have no manners.We have to have someone in charge, even if you think they are a douschebag with slanted views. Has to be something to stop the ridiculousness of some persons.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

i would like to take this moment to present you all with something:



what would you do here? ........ https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/75089-growing-weed.html#post927960


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

soooooooooooo many personal attacks. where do i begin?


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 23, 2008)

You want my honest opinion?


----------



## Dabu (Jun 23, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> You want my honest opinion?


Yes, as a matter of fact, Seamaiden, I do!


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 23, 2008)

I think that in order to truly enforce the no personal attacks policy, RIU needs a LOT more moderators. The two who are most active are fdd and Chiceh, and there is absolutely NO fucking way they can keep on top of all the activity on this site and still even be able to use the toilet. 

Rollitup states that objectionable posts should be reported, however, I would postulate that there is a strong distaste on this site for "snitches", plus no one really likes a whiner, do they? So, I'm guessing that this method isn't exactly the most effective.

Then, the rules as to what constitutes a personal attack should be more clearly defined (which again equals more work for them). Moderators should not hold themselves in higher regard than anyone else in the community with regard to criticisms and the like. And, to that end, don't delete posts because a thread is "yours", or lock it because it's gone off topic, etcetera. That type of behavior marginalizes the rest of the community (none of us can do the same), and this site would be nothing without the community. 

That is my honest opinion.


----------



## Dabu (Jun 23, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I think that in order to truly enforce the no personal attacks policy, RIU needs a LOT more moderators. The two who are most active are fdd and Chiceh, and there is absolutely NO fucking way they can keep on top of all the activity on this site and still even be able to use the toilet.


 
Laptop on toilet.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 23, 2008)

Dabu said:


> Laptop on toilet.


Ok, I've been saving this (as a motorcycle rider), but now it's time to break it out.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't get the acronym.

I think the reporting system should be used, and the stigma removed. I will always report an obvious SPAM, racist, or otherwise offensive post. I regard it as my duty. If I was over-sensistive, well then that is what moderator discretion is for. 

I am totally against unmoderated forums. It breeds trolls, antagonism, and brings out the worst in people, on the internet where - without moderators - they are totally unaccountable for their words.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 23, 2008)

If you dont report personal attacks then you are letting the site itself slide, this is your community, you guys can make of it what you will. You would think on a site like this there should not even be a need for 1 moderator, everyone said they were above 18 when they entered so act like it.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 23, 2008)

rollitup said:


> If you dont report personal attacks then you are letting the site itself slide, this is your community, you guys can make of it what you will. You would think on a site like this there should not even be a need for 1 moderator, everyone said they were above 18 when they entered so act like it.


I agree with user policing of other users.

All you've got to do to realize you can't expect people to act like adults when they're over 18 is to take a look around the internet. Give them the opportunity to change identities anytime they like, and you shouldn't hope for that unless you are prepared to be disappointed. Repeatedly.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 23, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Ok, I've been saving this (as a motorcycle rider), but now it's time to break it out.


can you send a link for that so i can see it bigger? what is the acronym?


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 23, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> I don't get the acronym.


ATGATT = All The Gear All The Time. I've been trying to find a larger picture because there is actually text under the acronym, but I'll be damned if I've been able to find it. I saw it on a motorcycle forum and just had to snag it because it really made me laugh. It's a HUGE debate between motorcyclists, how much gear, what gear, etcetera, and it gets incredibly heated.


> I think the reporting system should be used, and the stigma removed. I will always report an obvious SPAM, racist, or otherwise offensive post. I regard it as my duty. If I was over-sensistive, well then that is what moderator discretion is for.


If I have a problem with something someone says, I take it to the source and I tell them. That's just the kind of woman I am, and if I don't say something, then I haven't got a problem, or at least not enough so that I feel compelled to speak up. And that's just me. 

I was making an observation about what I perceive to be the general flavor of this board, I think there is a real distaste for 'tattletales' and 'snitches'. 


> I am totally against unmoderated forums. It breeds trolls, antagonism, and brings out the worst in people, on the internet where - without moderators - they are totally unaccountable for their words.


I don't necessarily disagree with that entirely. However, I still prefer to err on the side of free speech, especially because it is still 'just' the internet. And, again, we have a problem in that the language and standards used to determine what comprises a true personal attack are not at all well-defined and sometimes appear arbitrary. As for the trolls and antagonists, to me it's rather like watching television or listening to the radio, instead of restricting their speech, how about I take responsibility for what I will and will not see or listen to and change the channel or turn it off? I do have that freedom. What I don't have is a handle on the rules, which at first blush appear to be simple and straightforward, until the implementation begins to appear so arbitrary. Don't we also have an ignore function? Wouldn't that be its purpose? Sure would save the site admins/mods a bit of work. Spam absolutely should be reported, though, on that I wholeheartedly agree.


rollitup said:


> If you dont report personal attacks then you are letting the site itself slide, this is your community, you guys can make of it what you will. You would think on a site like this there should not even be a need for 1 moderator, everyone said they were above 18 when they entered so act like it.


There is a lot I could say to this, but I will keep it simple. Some of the worst personal attacks I've seen have come from some who are much, much older than 18yo. 

As for letting the site slide and keeping "our" community, I think that in many instances the community takes care of itself, and that it can and it should. For instance, a thread by a guy who got robbed, mentioned Puerto Ricans did it. Someone jumped in and said how s/he hates 'border jumpers'. It didn't take long for the community to set that person straight (myself included), and I think it was done in a straightforward manner that was not at all out of line. That was a clearly racist post, and the person who made the statement got spanked. It didn't require that one of you be involved, either. I still think that you already have a hell of a lot of work just maintaining the site (by the way, the search function has taken a bit of a nosedive, even if I use the word "marijuana" as the search term, I come up with zero matches).

I am very much about personal responsibility, and I tend to be a 'get involved' person when I see something that is just plain wrong. Like I said, I sure as hell reported that guy who posted those RickRoll links, just got my panties all in a bunch and I made some noise. But that was not until after I made it clear to him how angry I was about what he did.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 23, 2008)

There are circumstances in which a report is better than responding to the offensive person/post. Personal attacks are one. Remember in grade-school where the person who fought back after the instigator hit them got in the most trouble? The reason is that fighting back can have no other consequence than more fighting. Even if it shuts the person up, it teaches that fighting is an effective way to solve a problem. On the internet, you can't physically shut someone up, so rebuking a personal attack is for noone's sake but your own - to save face - and there is just no point.

In the case of offensive statements - racist, homophobic, whatever - then yes, I think the poster should be notified that their statements are offensive and have a chance to take them back or at least admit that a public mj forum is not the correct venue for them. If the person refuses to do so or reiterates them, then the mod needs to warn/ban the user. Freedom of speech is great, but take racist talk to other forums. I have the freedom to browse a mj forum without having to deal with racist bullshit.

It goes both ways. When you're trying to talk about an issue, it's really annoying when a minority plays the race card when it's just unnecessary and takes away from the main point. Let me give you an example: 

Have you seen superhighme? They use one dispensary as an example in the movie. It is raided by the DEA, etc at one point in the movie. They talk to the owner about his experience setting up shop, etc., what stereotypes neighbors may have, and how it has been dealing with that. Of course the first sentence out of his mouth was something to the effect of "I could feel that the neighbors were like 'oh, here comes a black guy comin' in here to sell dope" or something to that effect. So basically he accuses his commercial business neighbors of being racist with no basis whatsoever. He then proceeds to be a less than stellar representative of the dispensaries that I have had the fortune to visit, in terms of professionalism and attitude. That movie could use some work ... especially in how it portrays legal MJ. Doug Benson especially makes a farce of the MMJ system, saying that it's trivially easy to get a card, implying that he didn't need it for medical reasons but got one anyway, etc. Yikes.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 23, 2008)

You make very good points and a very good argument, cee. Now, if only I could find the original ATGATT picture!

I would suggest to rollitup that maybe he might want to recruit some more moderators to help poor Chiceh and fdd, because I'm sure they need to be able to use the bathroom once in a while. 

Seriously, as I asked, I don't actually know how often posts that qualify for moderation are reported, and there is just too much to slog through, even for someone who can read and type as quickly as me. If they're not really reported (and it appears to me that most are not), then I sort of doubt that the mindsets of so many who choose not to do so will be changed. (shrug) I don't know, it's an idea is all.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 23, 2008)

rollitup said:


> If you dont report personal attacks then you are letting the site itself slide, this is your community, you guys can make of it what you will. You would think on a site like this there should not even be a need for 1 moderator, everyone said they were above 18 when they entered so act like it.


*Cut them in 1/2 and count the rings.. JK Dream on man, like herding cats.......
I got a drive by ragging, you reply, politely then move on and stop wasting peeps time...IMO, but apparently I'm a flaming asshole.........go figure....me ? 
*


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Cut them in 1/2 and count the rings.. JK Dream on man, like herding cats.......
> I got a drive by ragging, you reply, politely then move on and stop wasting peeps time...IMO, but apparently I'm a flaming asshole.........go figure....me ?
> *


Huh..? You? Maybe you should try some salve on that, it's gotta really burn.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Cut them in 1/2 and count the rings.. JK Dream on man, like herding cats.......
> I got a drive by ragging, you reply, politely then move on and stop wasting peeps time...IMO, but apparently I'm a flaming asshole.........go figure....me ?
> *


those smileys have really scrambled your thoughts.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 23, 2008)

I received this response:


potroast said:


> Hi Johnnyorganic,
> 
> Thank you for reporting this post, however the Politics forum and the Toke N Talk forum are only to be moderated if it's absolutely necessary. Rollitup thinks those forums should be free-speech forums.
> 
> ...


Am I completely out of line by taking umbrage at the above quoted KKK post? If so, maybe this is the wrong forum for me after all.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 23, 2008)

well, without getting into whatever debate you were in, i assume someone insinuated obama was muslim. That is baseless and offensive for many reasons - one of which being that there is nothing wrong with being muslim, the other being that he is not muslim, and never has been. Anyone contradicting that is lying ... and I think that is as offensive as implying you got your info from someone with an ulterior motive - such as the KKK.

So no, I don't think the KKK thing was ban-worthy, unless you provide a larger context that makes it so.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 23, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> well, without getting into whatever debate you were in, i assume someone insinuated obama was muslim. That is baseless and offensive for many reasons - one of which being that there is nothing wrong with being muslim, the other being that he is not muslim, and never has been. Anyone contradicting that is lying ... and I think that is as offensive as implying you got your info from someone with an ulterior motive - such as the KKK.
> 
> So no, I don't think the KKK thing was ban-worthy, unless you provide a larger context that makes it so.


That's the thing. I did not say Obama was a Muslim. The person who called me a KKK sympathizer made that connection. At the time, I had not made up my mind as to his Muslim-ness. Regardless, when is suggesting someone might be Muslim a racist comment?


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 23, 2008)

Johnnyorganic said:


> That's the thing. I did not say Obama was a Muslim. The person who called me a KKK sympathizer made that connection. At the time, I had not made up my mind as to his Muslim-ness. Regardless, when is suggesting someone might be Muslim a racist comment?


When it's done so in a derogatory fashion. Why would the media focus so strongly on whether or not he is if it's not a perceived negative?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 23, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> When it's done so in a derogatory fashion.


Muslims come in all colors. How is it a racial slur?


ceestyle said:


> Why would the media focus so strongly on whether or not he is if it's not a perceived negative?


Because it's important.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 23, 2008)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Muslims come in all colors. How is it a racial slur?


It is a racial slur on the part of the person making the assumptions about Muslims, yes? Most people automatically assume Middle Eastern (and I happen to be able to blend in splendidly with that population), and that assumption is based on some degree of ignorance. For the VAST majority of westerners, Muslim = Arab. (So, what about those who simply have swarthy skin and might be Mediterranean hairy?)

However, I think there have been some much more blatant attacks made, far worse than that. I can certainly see how you're feeling offended, but I've seen (and been on the receiving end of) far worse. My husband as well.

If rollitup and the mods would like, I will spend one week reporting personal attacks that I see on the board. I honestly think it will really increase their workload with site maintenance.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 23, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> It is a racial slur on the part of the person making the assumptions about Muslims, yes? Most people automatically assume Middle Eastern (and I happen to be able to blend in splendidly with that population), and that assumption is based on some degree of ignorance. For the VAST majority of westerners, Muslim = Arab. (So, what about those who simply have swarthy skin and might be Mediterranean hairy?)
> 
> However, I think there have been some much more blatant attacks made, far worse than that. I can certainly see how you're feeling offended, but I've seen (and been on the receiving end of) far worse. My husband as well.
> 
> If rollitup and the mods would like, I will spend one week reporting personal attacks that I see on the board. I honestly think it will really increase their workload with site maintenance.


There have been worse. Far worse. But that statement crossed a line in the sand in my mind. I shudder to think what I might do to a person who said such a thing to my face.

My biggest beef with this forum is the widely-held notion that if one sides with a poster, they can do no wrong and any attack made by that person is justified. Outrage is reserved for their sensibilities only. Most of the time the line between sides is divided politically.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't think I generally fall victim to that ethos. 

I don't think he was calling you a KKK sympathizer, so much as saying that someone that doesn't like Obama must have said that (because it's untrue)

I don't think Obama being Muslim is important. I think that people use that as a scare tactic, seeing as anyone arab, muslim, or "close enough" as an embodiment of terrorism. This attitude is borne out by the ridiculous cartoons and comments on the internet to that effect.

My point was this: you can use a word and do many different things with it. I had a good friend who couldn't understand what problem I had with him using the word "jew". Well, if you say "bobby can't come out to play on saturday. he's a jew and observing shabbat", it's a lot different then "he was such a jew that he wouldn't even buy me a beer". One is a matter-of-fact statement, the other is used to perpetrate a stereotype. I lost a friend over that one.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 23, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> I don't think he was calling you a KKK sympathizer


Then what else could be implied? It was a hateful statement meant to harm me, nothing more. Otherwise, the objection to my original statement could have been made in so many other words.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah, I see the implication Johnny's talking about with that one. And no, cee, you do not do that sort of stuff. Everything I've read from you has been well worded and respectful.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 23, 2008)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Then what else could be implied? It was a hateful statement meant to harm me, nothing more. Otherwise, the objection to my original statement could have been made in so many other words.


Okay, I can actually see it now. 

What I was thinking is that there are a lot of facts out there, and often times we're not sure where the facts are coming from. Half the time when I'm reading news I get from google news, it's from some source that I could never trust to be impartial. Try getting unbiased news about Palestinian refugees from a paper that's published out of Tel Aviv, for example. I can also see where secondary sources - such as groups with those sorts of affiliations - can get their information into real news sources. I mean, where do you think the rumors about Obama actually came from? Nowhere reputable, I assure you, but they're in mainstream media, aren't they?

Looking at it again, I can see where it could be taken as an alleged affiliation with them.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey, have you ever heard of the Dissident Frogman? Google him, and check out his bullet video. It's some funny shit.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 23, 2008)

*Sorry! ...............*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Sorry! ...............*


myself as well.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah, that's pretty funny 

dissident frogman - Google Video

he takes a long long time to make a very simple point, however.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 23, 2008)

I felt that he took as much time as was necessary.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 23, 2008)

well, if it had been that boring i would have stopped it, but i got it after he showed the picture of the 'bullet'. his mannerisms and language were pretty hilarious, esp. the outtakes complete with french profanity.

where's VTXDave? still populating the politics threads?


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 23, 2008)

Um.. I think he's updating his Ubuntu. But, in general, yeah. Oh yeah, he says he's there.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 24, 2008)

*Morning All. Happy St. Jean Baptiste
day...........(pepper holiday).. 
*


ceestyle said:


> Okay, I can actually see it now.
> 
> What I was thinking is that there are a lot of facts out there, and often times we're not sure where the facts are coming from. Half the time when I'm reading news I get from google news, it's from some source that I could never trust to be impartial. Try getting unbiased news about Palestinian refugees from a paper that's published out of Tel Aviv, for example. I can also see where secondary sources - such as groups with those sorts of affiliations - can get their information into real news sources. I mean, where do you think the rumors about Obama actually came from? Nowhere reputable, I assure you, but they're in mainstream media, aren't they?
> 
> Looking at it again, I can see where it could be taken as an alleged affiliation with them.


*Way too much bias in the mainstream news outlets...With the exception of the Tim Russerts out there, they've mostly become talking heads with a definite bias & agenda.....basically, talking heads with spin....*



Lacy said:


> *Sorry! ...............*





fdd2blk said:


> myself as well.


*
About time... *



ceestyle said:


> well, if it had been that boring i would have stopped it, but i got it after he showed the picture of the 'bullet'. his mannerisms and language were pretty hilarious, esp. the outtakes complete with french profanity.
> 
> *Vas manger la marde, maudit epais.......like that ? *
> 
> where's VTXDave? still populating the politics threads?


*More like haunting....hey dave *



Lacy said:


> *Thank you kindly.*
> *I promise not to post here unless I am in a calm and stable frame of mind.*


*There's not 1 person here that hasn't had a crappy day, and come off sounding like a jerk off....Thats the point..a bad day, attitude and basic life has to be taken into account, when living in the forum realm..We all get pissy........ no reason to apologize..... Now everyone back to your corners... *


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 24, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yes it is about time.*
> 
> *BUT*
> 
> ...


*Morning Lacy........How many plants are allowed ? The 4 g's sound just the level I like to smoke.....For health ...of course................
Short bus = efficiency ...get there faster, cheaper........
2 day turnaround is pretty quick....some stay pissy for days...
*


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 24, 2008)

Over an EIGHTH per day?? Damn..!! I don't know if I could actually smoke that much per day. I'd end up hoarding it for dry times. 


Lacy said:


> *Thank you kindly.*
> *I promise not to post here unless I am in a calm and stable frame of mind.*


 That TOTALLY reminds me of Cesar Millan, the Dog Whisperer. Calm, assertive energy. 


Twistyman said:


> *Morning All. Happy St. Jean Baptiste
> day...........(pepper holiday).. *
> *There's not 1 person here that hasn't had a crappy day, and come off sounding like a jerk off....Thats the point..a bad day, attitude and basic life has to be taken into account, when living in the forum realm..We all get pissy........ no reason to apologize..... Now everyone back to your corners... *


Happy St. Jean Baptiste Day to you, too (whatever it is, I'll have to Google when I get back home this afternoon). I must respectfully disagree, though, apologies are a good thing and necessary. They help smooth ruffled feathers and allow things to get back on track. Apologies shouldn't be handed out like candy, in that I, for one, don't want to be making so many mistakes that I'm always having to apologize, plus after a while they can sound 'canned' if it's always "I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry." But generally they open doors and tend to be helpful.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2008)

YouTube - Timothy Leary meets Cheech & Chong & Peewee


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 24, 2008)

Can someone summarize the 300 pages of the browndirtwarrior thread? I just found it and don't really feel like reading all of them.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 24, 2008)

hi lacy hows it going good i hope.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 24, 2008)

did browndirt ever bring out the other vids past no 8.
i would have liked to see what happened.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 24, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> did browndirt ever bring out the other vids past no 8.
> i would have liked to see what happened.


yeah he went up to ten or eleven. 

YouTube - brwndirtwarrior's Videos

cliff-hanger of an ending.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> Can someone summarize the 300 pages of the browndirtwarrior thread? I just found it and don't really feel like reading all of them.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 25, 2008)

lmao, that's the summary huh?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lmao, that's the summary huh?



so far, still waiting on the last episode.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 25, 2008)

So do you think his grow was really stolen? (I just watched the last episode)

I mean....if something really bad happened to me, I think i'd put the camera down and flip the fuck out. And the cops at the end....I mean, can't be that bad since he posted the video, right?


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> So do you think his grow was really stolen? (I just watched the last episode)
> 
> I mean....if something really bad happened to me, I think i'd put the camera down and flip the fuck out. And the cops at the end....I mean, can't be that bad since he posted the video, right?


i think he harvested it then went back and filmed and pretended it was stolen. i have a feeling he will turn it into a dvd and try to sell it right? therefore he will create suspense and drama at every opportunity.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> So do you think his grow was really stolen? (I just watched the last episode)
> 
> I mean....if something really bad happened to me, I think i'd put the camera down and flip the fuck out. And the cops at the end....I mean, can't be that bad since he posted the video, right?


the last i heard he was sticking to his story of it all being "real".


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 25, 2008)

lol, yeah, I'm sure it's about as real as a $3 bill.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 25, 2008)

*What a drag. I had a wren that was nesting in the front of our house in a cute little birdhouse that my hubby made and my cat came back and dropped it on the back deck as a gift for me *
*Lovely....lol*


----------



## 40acres (Jun 25, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *What a drag. I had a wren that was nesting in the front of our house in a cute little birdhouse that my hubby made and my cat came back and dropped it on the back deck as a gift for me *
> *Lovely....lol*


 Unless you woke up to your kid covered in poo because he took off his diaper and apparently tasted it, you are doing better than me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2008)

40acres said:


> Unless you woke up to your kid covered in poo because he took off his diaper and apparently tasted it, you are doing better than me.


especially if he's 9. lol


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 25, 2008)

Kid is better than a grown man.  We're calling the S-I-L and telling her to keep him another week, AT LEAST. Besides, apparently he's quite miserable living with Dave and me, and apparently we treat him terribly, what with making him brush his teeth and bathe and wash his funky butt and clothes and the like. Why, we even ask him to clean up after himself! The HORROR!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 25, 2008)

*Grim stuff 40 *


----------



## 40acres (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, I will never take a summer off again. Poo everywhere. Having to yell and chase neighborhood kids. It was th ebaby that pooed all over though, not the older one thank god. If he did that, i would kill him.


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 25, 2008)

i hate poo. dog poo, baby poo, cat poo, bird poo ... all of it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Kid is better than a grown man.  We're calling the S-I-L and telling her to keep him another week, AT LEAST. Besides, apparently he's quite miserable living with Dave and me, and apparently we treat him terribly, what with making him brush his teeth and bathe and wash his funky butt and clothes and the like. Why, we even ask him to clean up after himself! The HORROR!




you said "funky butt". hehhehehehehe


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 25, 2008)

Dave just called his sister, she's keeping the Old Man for another week. YAY!!! We still have the house to ourselves! 

We did a major cleaning last Saturday. Usually, when I clean, it doesn't even last for hours when the Old Man is home. The house is STILL CLEAN today. Kitchen, counters, bathrooms, EVERYTHING is still clean. Man... I'm so stoked. 

fdd, I also say "monkey fuck you up", and for good reason, too.


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 25, 2008)

what about a forum where it is not against the rules to want to meet each other in person, apparently you cant do that here? why? i get the whole "RIU could be held responsible" do people with smaller personal gardens really fear for their security that much? i hope im not being too naive i think thats how its spelled, but ive always thought cannabis was best when its shared


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 25, 2008)

If we put the Old Man into a home, he would shoot himself in the head. It's what his father did. We just can't do it, not as long as he's (generally) continent and ambulatory.

The way I was brought up, the kids care for the parents when needed. My grandmother cared for her inlaws til the day each died, and they got to die in their own home. I will do the same for my parents, although they're doing better than I am physically. Only thing is that Dave's mom actually needs more help as her diabetes has ravaged her body. Unfortunately, she divorced his father 30 years ago and can't STAND the man, there's no way we could have both of them here even though we have the room. She's pretty happy in Portland.

It's a tough one, to be sure. The day he needs someone to wipe his ass is the day it's pretty much all over for him, because I'm just not strong enough to do it.

funky butt.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 25, 2008)

*Shit I've meet people here with great results, saw some great plants and smoked some DIFFERENT weeds...got upcoming plans for another group meet, later this year...Plus there are 420 marches that some hook up at.*


----------



## 40acres (Jun 25, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Ewwwwwwwww. *
> *Ok these are the things that make me so glad I didn't have kids.*
> *Poor 40*
> 
> ...


 Nice pun


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2008)

i'd love for my mom to move in. finally get my laundry done.


----------

